# Rhodiola Rosea not working? And other stuff.



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

Today, I bought the Kare N Herbs Energy Kare brand of Rhodiola Rosea. About five hours ago I took one tablet and felt no different after a half hour so I took three more. I've felt absolutely no difference. Is the brand to blame? Does anyone have experience with this brand?

Background on me: This is my first post, though I've been browsing threads on the board recently. I'm an 18 year old male. Have had mild social anxiety and mild depression for as long as I can remember. Also have chronic fatigue and a little OCD. 

I've tried Paxil but stopped after 3 days because I was way too tired. 
Wellbutrin had some effect on me only on the first day then had no effect. 
Zoloft had no effect except maybe making me tired. 
Kava Kava capsules from Now Foods work slightly but could definitely not be used on a daily basis. I plan to order powder from Hawaii.
Marijuana feels good but increases fatigue, general anxiety, and OCD. 
Adderall makes me extremely talkative and happier but not a practical solution, due to tolerance potential.
Magnesium Glycinate and Magnesium Citrate had no noticeable effect. Maybe I need to take a higher dose.

I would like to try DHEA. Kind of cautious though, as no long term studies have been done on it.
Growth Hormone. Haven't really researched this one, though.
Nardil. I've heard it's very effective.
Moclobemide. Fewer side effects than Nardil.
Arctic Root brand of Rhodiola Rosea.


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

tony0306 said:


> If all these meds haven't worked for one reason or another, then have you tried to change your diet, excersize and use CBT methods?
> 
> If your situation is "mild" then you may have some wild success with it.


I've tried numerous short term changes to my diet but nothing changes anything so I usually give up. I'm sure if I stuck with that, it'd help a little. I am a fairly active person, so I don't think more exercise would help much. I'm starting therapy very soon though, so that might help.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

cheesycow5 said:


> Today, I bought the Kare N Herbs Energy Kare brand of Rhodiola Rosea. About five hours ago I took one tablet and felt no different after a half hour so I took three more. I've felt absolutely no difference. Is the brand to blame? Does anyone have experience with this brand?
> 
> Background on me: This is my first post, though I've been browsing threads on the board recently. I'm an 18 year old male. Have had mild social anxiety and mild depression for as long as I can remember. Also have chronic fatigue and a little OCD.
> 
> ...


Try taking 2-3 capsules at once.


----------



## cheesycow5 (Jun 1, 2009)

euphoria said:


> Try taking 2-3 capsules at once.


Yeah, I took 3 capsules at once two days in a row with no noticeable effects.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I could be wrong but I thought Rhodiola Rosea's effect built up in your system over time. I thought you could really tell it working after a month or so.

P.S. I have taken it several different time periods for over a month and never really felt anything. I think it is more of a subtle effect.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

Rhodilia Rosea isnt necessarily an anxiety reducer. Its more complex than that. It reduces your anticipatory stress reaction. Got a big test tomorrow? You will deff. feel less stress and less anxiety about it. Going on a date tomorrow? You will feel less stressed here too. See a cute girl walking near you? RR isnt gunna help you that much.

Anyway, it does offer other benefits like increased memory, increased physical performance, and increased motivation.


----------

